# ultima ratio



## piraña utria

Hi Foreros:

¿Alguno de ustedes me podría recordar la pronunciación exacta de "ratio" en esa expresión? ¿en Español sería "ratio" o "rasio"?

¿Hace parte de alguna expresión más amplia en Latín o es así en original?

Saludos,


----------



## Violo*

ultima ratio regis era un latinismo empleado por reyes en el siglo XVI, las inscripciones se ponían en los cañones y su significado era: La última razón de los reyes. Era el último recurso que empleaba el ejército para atacar o defenderse. Si hay alguna otra opción anterior, la desconozco. Un saludo.


----------



## piraña utria

Violo* said:


> ultima ratio regis era un latinismo empleado por reyes en el siglo XVI, las inscripciones se ponían en los cañones y su significado era: La última razón de los reyes. Era el último recurso que empleaba el ejército para atacar o defenderse. Si hay alguna otra opción anterior, la desconozco. Un saludo.


 
Hola Violo, eres muy amable y, ¿cómo lo pronunciarías? ¿ratio o rasio?

Saludos,


----------



## Violo*

No soy ningún experto, pero yo diría ratio, tal cual se escribe, pero realmente no puedo ayudarte en eso. Conozco el latinismo y sí que es cierto que en algunos casos la "t" entre vocales es pronunciada como "s" pero desconozco la regla así que no sabría decirte la pronunciación correcta. Lo siento.


----------



## Hamlet2508

In classical Latin (broadly 1st century BC to  early 1st century AD) it would have been R A T I O (not rasio)

regards,
hamlet


----------



## piraña utria

Hamlet2508 said:


> In classical Latin (broadly 1st century BC to early 1st century AD) it would have been R A T I O (not rasio)
> 
> regards,
> hamlet


 
Good Hamlet. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Fred_C

Hamlet2508 said:


> In classical Latin (broadly 1st century BC to  early 1st century AD) it would have been R A T I O (not rasio)
> 
> regards,
> hamlet


Yes, but many countries (and among them English speaking countries) adopt a vernacular pronunciation of Latin for some phrases.
I think the original question was : how to pronounce this particular expression in Spanish? Does it use the classical pronunciation or the vernacular one ?
And I cannot answer that.

Si, pero muchos paises (entre cuales los que hablan Inglés) adoptan una pronunciacion vernacular del Latin para unas expresiones.
Pienso que la pregunta original era como pronunciar esa expresion en Espanol? ?Con la pronunciacion clàsica o con la Espanola?
No puedo contestar.


----------



## piraña utria

Fred_C said:


> Yes, but many countries (and among them English speaking countries) adopt a vernacular pronunciation of Latin for some phrases.
> I think the original question was : how to pronounce this particular expression in Spanish? Does it use the classical pronunciation or the vernacular one ?
> And I cannot answer that.
> 
> Si, pero muchos paises (entre cuales los que hablan Inglés) adoptan una pronunciacion vernacular del Latin para unas expresiones.
> Pienso que la pregunta original era como pronunciar esa expresion en Espanol? ?Con la pronunciacion clàsica o con la Espanola?
> No puedo contestar.


 
You're right Fred, despite this is not an usual expression, at least in Colombia, just in few legal articles. So I preffer to know the latin way.

By the way, which is the precise meaning of _ultima ratio_? It could be placed in Spanish simply instead of "última razón"?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Fred_C

piraña utria said:


> By the way, wich is the precise meaning of _ultima ratio_? It could be placed in Spanish simply instead of "última razón"?



Creo que sì.
Se le interesa saber donde se ponen los accentos en latìn, es
"ùltima ràtio". (porque la palabra "razòn" proviene de la latina "ratiònem".)


----------



## piraña utria

Muchas gracias a todos. Han sido muy amables.


----------

